# Humble Huffman Dayton



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

I really like the look of the prewar motor bikes. And especially the Huffmans. I don’t have the $$ nor the knowledge to really do one of these  bikes correctly but decided to see what I could put together.  I have been acquiring pieces here and there and am trying to put together something that I can ride without breaking the bank. 



So I came across this battered and bent 36 frame and began the process. I have begun mocking up the bike with pieces I have acquired here and there. 












I got this nice badge from @catfish which was pretty sweet. I still haven’t resolved how I am going to attach to the head tube. The original brass button needs some love. 








Saddle, chainring, and truss fork from @New Mexico Brant who has really been helpful. 

Picked up this cool old rack- no idea what it is but looked good to me








Fenders and bars on the Cabe. Thanks @Hawthornecrazy  and @Saving Tempest.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Been trying to resolve how to get this big “wow” out of the lower bar but not much success yet. Not sure how that could have happened but it must have really hurt whoever was riding.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Now that I have acquired most of the parts to make a reasonably complete bike- I’m undecided as to what I should do. Knowing that it is never going to be more than a complication of mismatch parts, do I just leave it and ride it the way it is? Or rattle can it in some color(s) that match?  Don’t know yet but enjoying the process. Would like to hear any thoughts/ advice/ criticism(go easy). J


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Picked up this silver ray awhile back. Thanks @John G04. Really diggin’ it


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 27, 2019)

I think it's looking great. Maybe leave it as is until you aquire all the parts, ride it few times then decide on whether or not to paint. Great work.
Hammerhead


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 27, 2019)

You can glue the badge to the head tube once you have cleaned up the back so it fits snug and correctly. I used clear silicone and clamped the badge to the head tube with a piece of soft wood cut to the shape of the head tube. Silicone seals well and doesn’t dry hard and you could remove it  when needed and clean it all off. Works great.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> You can glue the badge to the head tube once you have cleaned up the back so it fits snug and correctly. I used clear silicone and clamped the badge to the head tube with a piece of soft wood cut to the shape of the head tube. Silicone seals well and doesn’t dry hard and you could remove it  when needed and clean it all off. Works great.
> View attachment 1086305



That’s a great idea. Was brainstorming and all I could come up with was JBWeld.  Then I talked myself out of that thankfully. Appreciate your help. Have you sold that battery tube yet?  I have been eyeballin’ it. trying to convince myself that I need it.....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 27, 2019)

It’s available. Would look good on that bike as the patina is very similar.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 27, 2019)

It could even mount on the straight down tube and look cool.


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 27, 2019)

I would leave that weird lower tube blip in looks kind of Iver Johnson-ish  great idea on the badge . Cured silicone is stronger than you think it is and a little goes a long way


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It could even mount on the straight down tube and look cool.



I agree. Just have to convince my wife that I gotta have it


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

A friend of mine gave this old delta taillight. Seems mostly there but missing switch. Lens seem to be a little different than the ones that I have seen. Especially the main one. Does not have the vertical ribs like the others. Were these lens just glued into the cover?  There are holes next to side lenses for rivets but I haven’t seen what their purpose is. Was there some sort of strap that held the lens inside the cover?


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Also does anybody know if there is a source for reproduction switches for these lights?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 27, 2019)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372633838290


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 27, 2019)

There is repop light also for $45. Maybe you could scab all the parts off it For your light?


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 27, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Been trying to resolve how to get this big “wow” out of the lower bar but not much success yet. Not sure how that could have happened but it must have really hurt whoever was riding.




The way that I'm viewing it, it appears to me that the "wow" is in the top bar.  It appears to me that it's been bent down.  There's no natural flow to it. That would be a lot easier to explain than the bottom bar getting bent.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> The way that I'm viewing it, it appears to me that the "wow" is in the top bar.  It appears to me that it's been bent down.  There's no natural flow to it. That would be a lot easier to explain than the bottom bar getting bent.





OldSkipTooth said:


> There is repop light also for $45. Maybe you could scab all the parts off it For your light?



I saw one for $60. $45 sounds a little better.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/372633838290



That looks like it would work pretty well. Thanks!


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> The way that I'm viewing it, it appears to me that the "wow" is in the top bar.  It appears to me that it's been bent down.  There's no natural flow to it. That would be a lot easier to explain than the bottom bar getting bent.



Never thought about it that way. Either way, must have been a pretty good shot.


----------



## Rivnut (Oct 27, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Never thought about it that way. Either way, must have been a pretty good shot.



In your initial post, in the next to the last picture, that top bar just doesnt look right.  The space between the two bars is consistent from the seat post about 1/3 of the way forward but after that, the top bar appears to flatten out some.  

Have you found pictures of the same model so you can make comparisons?


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 27, 2019)

Rivnut said:


> In your initial post, in the next to the last picture, that top bar just doesnt look right.  The space between the two bars is consistent from the seat post about 1/3 of the way forward but after that, the top bar appears to flatten out some.
> 
> Have you found pictures of the same model so you can make comparisons?



I have looked at a couple different bikes.  Seems like it is the lower bar to me but will take a closer look and compare. It does seem more likely that the top could be damaged rather than the lower bar.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 28, 2019)

Finally got bottom bracket back together. Had some thread “issues”.  New bearings and nuts - ready to roll. Until I found out chain was a couple links short  On the hunt for another.....


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 3, 2019)

Slapped it all together and am going to try to make an afternoon group ride. Maiden voyage around the driveway- did pretty good despite a couple of broken fender braces. Using a couple of washers until I can get that fixed. Crossing my fingers......


----------



## 1motime (Nov 3, 2019)

How does it ride?  Straight?  Photos might be a bit misleading but it looks like the fork is shoved too far back.  Maybe the entire frame buckled and both bars have bent.  Hope not!


----------



## Tomato John (Nov 3, 2019)

1motime said:


> How does it ride?  Straight?  Photos might be a bit misleading but it looks like the fork is shoved too far back.  Maybe the entire frame buckled and both bars have bent.  Hope not!



It rides okay. And yes- bar is bent.  Not going to win. Any beauty contests but don’t care about that. Just gonna ride it.....


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 15, 2019)

I like it! Let’s call it the Huffman arch bar one of a kind ride!


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 15, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I like it! Let’s call it the Huffman arch bar one of a kind ride!



Good idea. Then you can bring yours. And let me ride it.


----------



## Tomato John (Dec 15, 2019)

Tomato John said:


> Good idea. Then you can bring yours. And let me ride it.


----------



## mike j (Dec 21, 2019)

It has a cool look to it. Kinda', I've been down the old Burma road and back, took a hit & survived. Have fun w/it.


----------



## Sandman (Dec 21, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> You can glue the badge to the head tube once you have cleaned up the back so it fits snug and correctly. I used clear silicone and clamped the badge to the head tube with a piece of soft wood cut to the shape of the head tube. Silicone seals well and doesn’t dry hard and you could remove it  when needed and clean it all off. Works great.
> View attachment 1086305



Shoe Goo also works good on misc parts and recovering seat pans .


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 21, 2019)

Crazy bend....no breaks in the brazed sections? I thought it was CWC delivery bike at first.


----------



## JLF (Dec 21, 2019)

What a cool project!  Looks like a well loved survivor the way you have built it.  I’m envious!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi John - Whatever came of this bike?
I remember thinking over a year ago how the heck would somebody go about getting a bend like that out? Now that I know what you have it seems like it would be worth it to try and get it straightened out. There is not a ton of these rolling around.
Very cool bike man!!
You probably saw this 36 Huffman that Mike picked up a while back. Perhaps it will provide some inspiration. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...oadmaster-double-bar-roadster-bicycle.175963/


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 4, 2021)

From the 36 Dayton catalog


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 7, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Hi John - Whatever came of this bike?
> I remember thinking over a year ago how the heck would somebody go about getting a bend like that out? Now that I know what you have it seems like it would be worth it to try and get it straightened out. There is not a ton of these rolling around.
> Very cool bike man!!
> You probably saw this 36 Huffman that Mike picked up a while back. Perhaps it will provide some inspiration.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...oadmaster-double-bar-roadster-bicycle.175963/



Yeah that was something.  I still have mine and have had frame straightened. Keep meaning to post pics but have been so busy. @Krakatoa did the work through his repair service. Amazing transformation.  



































Just a few pics of the extensive work that his shop did to repair this frame. Was so happy with the work. And the price was really reasonable too. Got it back in the road but still have more to do.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 8, 2021)

Wow that is AWESOME!!! That looks great. 
Thanks for the update. Looking forward to seeing any further changes you might do to it. 
 - Nate


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks!  I love this. Here’s a slightly better pic. Will post better ones as soon as I can get outside. I wanted to ride this as soon as I could so I just slapped a coat of glossy primer( all I had at the time) and put wheels on it. 


Picked up this morrow hub recently with an F-1 date code. Hoping to get some wheels together at some point to replace these place holders.


----------



## Tomato John (Jan 8, 2021)

Hoping to get it painted sometime soon. Looks like 3 color choices from the Dayton catalog. (Thanks @New Mexico Brant)Can’t decide between carmine or the iridescent green. Heck even the black sounds good. Don’t know if I have the skill set to paint it correctly but will see.  Sure rides nice in the meantime though.


----------

